# Vintage Certina DS2 collector



## Certinacollecteruk (Sep 4, 2016)

Hello to all Certina enthusiasts!

I am a collector of vintage Certinas. I would like to arrange a meeting of like-minded certinites in the UK

would anybody be interested in meeting up or exchanging info on vintage DS2 spares / repairs / parts ?

look forward to hearing from you


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

There are quite a few Certina's spread around the forum. Some pic's of yours would be great :thumbsup: . And welcome to our little corner of the watch world 

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/95336-certina-owners-club/&do=embed

Although not pictured here @Martinz has a really nice DS2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

My latest watch purchase, the other day - a simple pre-owned 9 carat gold Certina quartz ladies watch for £2. Thank goodness that for this purchase I didn't feel obliged to inform the seller that the watch was gold; in fact, I myself didn't realise until I got home and cleaned the caseback.

I have been thinking of writing a topic about Certina but there is so much info out there about the brand that I have shelved the idea for the time being. For those members wishing to know more about older Certinawatches, I can only say just turn on your computer and try www.vintagecertinas.ch.


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

SBryantgb said:


> There are quite a few Certina's spread around the forum. Some pic's of yours would be great :thumbsup: . And welcome to our little corner of the watch world
> 
> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/95336-certina-owners-club/&do=embed
> 
> Although not pictured here @Martinz has a really nice DS2 :thumbsup:


 Bit of a long way for him to go though ! :laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Mr Levity said:


> Bit of a long way for him to go though ! :laugh:


 :biggrin:


----------



## bobbee (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi, I love vintage Certinas and it is my hope to one day own a DS1 or 2. At present my only model is a very nice 1979 DS4 Quartz.










I don't know if there is an analogue on site or another link to this informative thread, but Shum has collected detailed info on dating your Certina watches here:

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f295/certina-serial-number-system-982877.html

Cheers, Bob.


----------



## Akhila Bale (Sep 19, 2016)

Even me also like Certina watches one of my collection is Certina DS-5 Date Quartz watch.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

I have this one. Watch is not vintage but I sure as hell am! So can I still play?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I have had a few DS2s, I currently just have the red one 

DSC08231 by Martin, on Flickr

DSC08277 by Martin, on Flickr


----------

